# Andy's Brother Buddy - Update



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

What a gorgeous group! Thank you so much for sharing the photos, it's fun to see them! That first shot is HILARIOUS! too much!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Great pictures! Love them all! Thanks for the update!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Great pics mom! When I can find a few moments later I will post some that I have taken of Buddy myself...


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you for the pictures. They are all beautiful! Buddy reminds me of my black lab mix when he was young, my Thunder has longer hair also.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Laura, Buddy really fancies himself a lap dog!! It looks like it doesn't matter if it's a Golden lap or a human lap! He certainly looks at home and relaxed--picture of a very happy boy! Thanks for sharing photos of the family!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh I laughed so hard at the "comfy" spot Buddy's found in your family 

Thrilled to see Buddy's doing so well and LOVED the pictures! Please give Buddy some scratches from me


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Laura, 

I have a huge smile on my face right now! Thank you so much for sharing these pictures of Buddy & the gang. The entire story gives me the chills. Things happen for a reason.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

He looks so happy and comfie....thanks for sharing.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

As promised, here is my addition to the thread  I'm pretty sure Danny will be sharing some YouTube videos on here too! 

Here is a picture of Buddy cuddling with his "brother" Andrew... There aren't too many boys in our family so these two have to stick together!








...and here is Sarah posing with Buddy and Bailey, who weren't quite willing to stop their play session and cooperate!








Bailey, Buddy and Burgundy waiting very patiently for some treats








<3 He's such a little love muffin!








Playing with his FAVOURITE playmate ever - Bailey!








...just a silly shot I took 








Another picture of Sarah and Buddy at the office...








Here I am getting some Buddy cuddle time in @ my moms house 








Here Buddy is modeling the special collar that his dogfather (Danny) sent him. This is for those night-time fetch sessions and Buddy's camping excursions this summer!!








Still loves those tennis balls!








This is what I woke up to this morning (my sister, brother and I all woke up at our moms house for Mothers Day!)








He has this strange frizzy undercoat that you can play with to make look like a mohawk  These little hairs will blow in the wind - too funny!








...and here he is 'hogging' mom on mothers day! (sorry guys, she would not let me include her in the picture!)


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I found a few more and I can't resist...Buddy overload I know 

Christmas picture with my bro Andy before my journey to Canada









New meaning for the word 'Zoomies' (Buddy & Sadie)









Sorry Betty 









All my cousins






































Will you play ball with me??


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Terrific photos!! I especially love the 'goofy' shot of Buddy smiling and showing his teeth. So funny 

I am so proud Laura is allowing me to be Buddy's 'Dogfather' (godfather to a dog LOL). After 8 months with us we grew to love him dearly. It's so heartwarming to get updates and see him having the time of his life. And what a life he's having thanks to Laura and her wonderful family. God worked this whole thing out.


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

what great photos!!! I want to see more please..


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fantastic photos, all the pups look so happy, great seeing them enjoying life and so loved. 

They're all beautiful!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Buddy was 4 months old when some idiot ******** slowed down and threw him out the door. This is the story of the day a friend of a friend saw it happen. Buddy jumped in her car. 2 months later they called and told me about this sweet boy. I went over and met him, then went home and got shampoo stuff, gave him a bath, and took him to a couple vets.

Laura adopted him December 19th. Buddy couldn't be living with a more wonderful couple. It was truly a miracle, thanks to this site 

Where Buddy was dumped and found:






Where he learned to be a "Master Ballman". He fell in love with tennis balls at first sight. He was a natural!! LOL:
(Soundtrack from "Field of Dreams")


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

LOVED the videos!!!  Buddy was so lucky - the woods, a train, the convergence of roads :no: - - the right place at the right time just doesn't seem to capture the reality well enough...

BTW, Hannah burst out in "alert" barking while I watched the first one and I had to skip back to the shots outside of the car at the hardware store. To my surprise, I saw Andy making a guest appearance - just like any good brother would


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

hubbub said:


> LOVED the videos!!!  Buddy was so lucky - the woods, a train, the convergence of roads :no: - - the right place at the right time just doesn't seem to capture the reality well enough...
> 
> BTW, Hannah burst out in "alert" barking while I watched the first one and I had to skip back to the shots outside of the car at the hardware store. To my surprise, I saw Andy making a guest appearance - just like any good brother would


Ya, Buddy was a very lucky dog. Another 30 seconds one way or the other ...

It was Laura's daughter, Melissa, who was the matchmaker for Buddy and Laura. And what a match it is!! An answer - by the next morning! - to heartfelt prayers said the night I found out Andy had cancer. Kudos to Melissa. And Laura? Buddy got the "Mom Of The Century"! 

Andy went riding around with me this weekend. Too dreary for swimming.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Danny thank you so much for sharing Buddy's story and taking so much time to put these videos together. It's hard to imagine what might have happened to Buddy if your friend had arrived even one minute later. I'm grateful every day that I was so lucky to adopt this precious cuddlebug and lucky to have become friends with you Danny.... You are a true gem


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

The feeling is 100% mutual, Laura. On a scale of 1 to 10, you and your family are 20's.  To think a strange puppy and strangers on a blog would come into our lives and become friends. Just awesome. Not only was Buddy's fate a split second timing event, but so was finding this wonderful site out of hundreds of thousands of Google results the night I got Andy's lymphoma diagnosis and found GFR. Only Heaven could have put it all together.

Ya'll, Buddy is in DOG HEAVEN with Laura and her family. Talk about living 'a dog's life'. If 99.999% of people were so lucky 

We look forward to pictures and videos as time goes on. Speaking for myself, they always put a HUGE smile on my face.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

This story is one of the reasons I love this forum! Simply amazing, karma anyone?


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Love to see black and gold together. Buddy is gorgeous. Did he pass Citizenship test?


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Did he pass Citizenship test?


It's my understanding once he disem*bark*ed in Canada he was all set


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Great story. Love happy endings.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Laura,

There are some priceless pics in this thread. For instance, the two of Buddy laying on BOTH Burgandy AND Bailey.

Another one could be in a magazine. The possible captions are endless!! LOL

Like: "Have *I* seen the missing sandwich that was on the coffee table? You think *I* might have eaten it?!! *Moi*?"


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I know that picture is so funny. Melissa took it when they were playing


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Buddy*

Love that picture of Buddy!
Love all of the pictures of him!!
Danny: Really enjoyed the videos!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Ya, you really should submit the pic of 'Smiling Buddy' to some dog magazines. It's priceless LOL

Karen: TY. It was a pleasure to do them. Buddy had angels watching out for him - for Liz having pulled up at just that second, for his wonderful home ... I've had many dogs in my life and, like most, have known many, many more. Buddy falls into that "really special dog" category. He's super, super sweet. A real "movie dog". All our friends commented on what a special little guy he is. I hear all of Canada is falling in love with him too.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Great videos Danny! You can tell you put a lot of time and effort into them and we really appreciate it!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Melissa,

It was a pleasure. It's hard making a bad movie with a A-list star like Buddy


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Buddy is such a gorgeous boy  all of those photos are beautiful.

Have watched the video too of when he was found, it must have been fate that your friend was there at that exact moment and saved him! So glad that he has found such a wonderful home now and he looks so happy in his new life


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Just in case there was any question.....
Buddy is rotten!!!!!!!!!!!!
and made me laugh and laugh this evening.:


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

coppers-mom said:


> Just in case there was any question.....
> Buddy is rotten!!!!!!!!!!!!
> and made me laugh and laugh this evening.:


I'm confused?! What does this mean? Spoiled rotten?!?


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I love a happy ending as sweet as this one!!! Your family is one awesome dog loving family!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

mm03gn said:


> I'm confused?! What does this mean? Spoiled rotten?!?


I'm sorry. I did mean spoiled rotten in a good way. Change it to well loved by all the people and dogs in his life. Fantastic for any dog, but especially wonderful for a "trhow away".

I love that Burgundy and Bailey let him lay all over him and he has such a good life after being dumped. All of mine have been rescues and it is wonderful to see them get the life they should.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

aw Coopers-Mom...don't worry. I knew what you meant


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

*Laura* said:


> aw Coopers-Mom...don't worry. I knew what you meant


Whew! I didn't mean it bad. Maybe it is a difference in usage.
I do love and am amazed by the pics of your "puppy pile".


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

We want pictures!! We want pictures!!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

haha....that's funny Danny


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

That was after most of the crowd left for lunch LOL


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I know spoiled rotten, just hadn't heard just 'rotten' lol... Don't worry!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

mm03gn said:


> I know spoiled rotten, just hadn't heard just 'rotten' lol... Don't worry!!


Buddy is such a perfect boy he does deserve being spoiled rotten. Typos happen 

BTW, another Betty Boop has found her way into a box being sent. "One Legged Betty" can lean on her shoulder to get around LOL


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

HaHa Danny you do realize that Buddy only likes Betty Boop 'without stuffing'...

...btw you are the best dogfather ever....


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

*Laura* said:


> HaHa Danny you do realize that Buddy only likes Betty Boop 'without stuffing'...
> 
> ...btw you are the best dogfather ever....




Maybe they'll end up with two legs between them LOL

Someone should invent a 'Dog Stuffy' - a stuffed toy designed so dogs can pull the stuffing out and it can be put back in for repeat performances.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I just wanted to say that it takes a very special person like 'dborgers' ...Danny to save a little fellow like my little Buddy. I adopted him but Danny rescued him... Danny got a call that there was a puppy in need that had been living under his friends porch for two months in the dirt. Danny took my sweet little fellow to the vet and took care of all of his vet needs (three days in the hospital)....covered all the costs for a little puppy that he had just met for one hour.....Danny you are a dog angel.....my dog's angel that's for sure 

and I know my Buddy wasn't the first


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Laura,

It's all his doing for being such an incredibly sweet, gentle, playful, loving, incredible little guy. After all he'd been through - thrown out of a moving truck, shot at, living in the dirt - he was truly one of the most amazing 6 month old little guys I've ever met. 

(Let me make you blush):

Laura and her two daughters drove over 800 miles in one day to adopt Buddy. Laura and her family have shown Buddy what it's like to live in dog heaven. Buddy hit the jackpot.

OK, time for some new pictures and/or videos. Hmmmm?


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

hmmm..well I haven't learned video yet...(but I'm getting better at pics). Actually they are so easy I don't know why I had so much trouble...here are a couple


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Great pics!! Thanks!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Bailey and Burgandy have Hollywood smiles.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Love seeing all the new pictures


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I do think it is about time for a Buddy update!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

mm03gn said:


> I do think it is about time for a Buddy update!!


 Yes, indeedy!


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

I read this thread to Mick (out loud.) When he sees me smiling his tail goes nuts.
You guys are something else......top shelf.
Absolutely beautiful and loved dogs.
Doesn't get any better then that.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

My little cuddle bug is doing great. He loves the warmer weather (I think it reminds him of his Tennessee roots). We've been walking to a near by creek and he's loved the water, loves swimming.....he's a real natural that's for sure - although we were pretty sure he would be since he's a black lab and American water spaniel cross. 

We weren't sure how he would react to thunder and fireworks. We've had only one thunderstorm so far and it was just a big snoozefest. (I've had a dog sitting on my head for 12 years during thunderstorms so this was quite a new experience). We were puppy sitting all the grandpups two Sundays ago and the fireworks started in the park behind our house. Poor Burgundy was beside herself, Bailey and Sadie were not too upset but it was pretty loud and they were staying close to me very alert .....and then there was Buddy sound asleep in his bed, feet in the air snoring. It was so funny. Playing with Bailey had worn him out and not even fireworks could wake him up. Pretty funny

He's such a great little guy, so sweet and gentle. Just loving every second with him....and enjoying all these 'firsts'


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Buddy: "ZZZZzzzzzzz" LOL Excellent!!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Love the photos. All four of them are beautiful.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Beautiful photos of beautiful, happy and loved pups. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks for the update!! Buddy sounds like he found the perfect forever family!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Ahhhh to have a dog that would sleep through a thunderstorm - I can only imagine how different it is for you. Although, obviously I wouldn't trade Hannah for anything - I just wish I could explain it to her


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I know Hubbub ...it's too bad we can't explain to them its only thunder... and my sweet Echo was always so upset during thunderstorms.(plastered to my head)... So it is very different, definitely not what I'm used to but really quite nice


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Melissa: Your new signature pic is really nice! Congrats on your one year anniversary post on your blog too LOL Ah, you'll be glad you got this school out of the way now. Hard work, but will definitely be worth it for the rest of your life. 

Laura: I just reread your post about the fireworks. The picture that paints of Buddy ... legs sprawled in the air ... is TOO funny! Glad he likes the water! Hope we'll get to see him taking some serious 'dips' and splashes in the future. Should be a blast for you to behold. "Ladies and gentlemen please welcome, from Oakville, Ontario, Canada ... World Champion Dock Diver BUUUuuuuudy!!!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

dborgers.....Oakville, Ontario, Canada ... World Champion Dock Diver BUUUuuuuudy!!! 

Haha...we'll have to see. We're heading up to my folks place this weekend so Buddy will have his first chance to dock dive after his tennis ball. Should be interesting to see if he will actually fly off the dock after the ball. I'll have the video camera ready and hopefully have some good video/photos of Buddy jumping after his tennis ball that I can post next week


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Have a great time!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks coppers-mom. I've been taking Buddy to a creek close by so we know he likes the water but it's shallow so it will be fun to watch him swim in deep water


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Enjoy--can't wait to see the videos!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

*Buddy Swimming in the lake*

We had a really great time up north last weekend...always nice to get away for a little R&R at my folks place. Buddy loved the water. The only time he actually dove in from the end of the dock was when my brother was water skiing from the dock. The boat took off and Chris did a face plant (actually it was pretty funny) We all laughed but Buddy jumped right into the water after him. It was so cute. ...."Chris I'm coming to save you".....It's hard to get out of the water because of the breakwall so my brother showed him how to swim over to the side and come up over the rocks. He never did want to jump off the dock but he had no problem at all jumping from the breakwall. He spent alot of time in the water chasing his tennis ball. Here are some pics of Buddy's day at the lake


















































































He really liked the ducks


































































and a VERY tired puppy dog once we got home


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Looks like Buddy had a great day swimming at the lake  he's such a beautiful boy!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Great photos!! Put a big smile on my face 

I'll bet Buddy will be a dock diver in no time at all ... having to 'rescue' the tennis ball and all. What a cute story about your brother and Buddy saving him. LOL

Tomorrow (Monday the 19th) is his 6 month anniversary with you, isn't it?


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I think Buddy will jump off the dock once there are more people in swimming. The lake is still abit chilly so it was just the water skiers who got in

No it was today Sunday the 17th. (I guess yesterday now). Sat Dec 17th was Gotcha Day so it's been six months already. Hard to believe time has gone so fast..... Wonderful day that day when he joined our family.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Time flies when you're having a good time! LOL Congrats on 6 months!! Seems like yesterday and a long time ago at the same time. Still makes me bust out in an ear to ear grin every time I think about it 

Here's to the next 6 months .. and dock diving too


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

This makes me bust a grin as well!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Awwww I love those pictures of Buddy mom! When I'm over on tuesday we'll have to upload a few videos too


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Those are great photos!! Thanks for sharing them with us! Buddy sure found a great forever home with you!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pics of Buddy, he had quite a day of fun. He's a gorgeous boy and looks so happy!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Great pictures of Buddy! He is really enjoying himself. 
Wow, I can't believe how much he looks like my Thunder in those pictures! Of course, Thunder has a grey snout now, being a lot older and he is a bit broader in the head AND he does not like water, lol. 
What mix is Buddy? Do you know?


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Yes actually Danny had had a DNA test done prior to talking with me and the day before my gotcha day Danny got the results. Buddy is 75% black lab, 12% American water spaniel and the last 13% is a big mix (so basically Lab/Water Spaniel mix). And an amazing combo it is. He's 49.5 lbs, very slender and deep chested. When he runs he's very light footed. His fur is silky, silky and has grown so much in the last 6 months. And he's grown such silky feathers in the last 6 months. ....love his fuzzy-butt

He does look like your Thunder and Thunder also looks a lot like our sweet Madison


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am glad Buddy had a great weekend. Happy six months Buddy, you are one lucky dog!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Laura, is Madison the other black dog on the one picture, the one with the curl in his tail?
If so, yep, they look a lot alike also. I just realized that, lol.
Thunder is a big boy, he is about 90 pounds and tall.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Wow Thunder is big...almost twice the size of Buddy. Maddie is in the 'gone but never forgotten' picture...the grey faced black puppy we lost about two years ago. She was about 75 lbs with a wonderful face like Thunder (she was Lab/Husky).


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Christa: I think I mis-understood your questions about the other dog in the picture....(too many black dogs)...I was thinking you meant my avatar pic...

No the other black dog is not Madison. (Maddie passed away a couple of years ago). The other dog is Tia. She is my sister's dog. She is also an American rescue. My sister rescued her as a 10 week old pup in Florida. She had been abandoned to a vet clinic because she had Parvo. She is now about 10 years old now and a wonderful dog. And yes she looks just like Thunder....about the same size too. We think she's a flat coated retriever.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Yep, too many black dogs, lol. Thank you!
Your avatar pic is cute also. Thanks for clarifying about the other black dog in the other picture. Well, I don't think Thunder is a flatcoated retriever, but it does not matter what he is. I love him just the way he is, lol.
They are all beautiful! The lady at the kill shelter had told me ten years ago: His time is up, black dogs don't get adopted..............


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

....and thank goodness you didn't listen to that lady in the kill shelter about black dogs........ You've had all these wonderful years with Thunder


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Yes, and he is a good boy and so loving and sweet. I am soo happy we decided to adopt him and save him! We call him our current first born and he is a great big brother to Toby, my Golden and to Dachsi, my dachshund.

Anyway, Buddy is very lucky to have found a home with you and of course becoming a Canadian citizen, lol.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I was at my mom's tonight and got some pictures of the puppies playing - thought I would share!

Buddy posing nicely 








Self Pic!








Enough of that...he wanted to play with his BFF Bailey! (Or rather, chew on her hind leg... his signature move!)








...her neck works too...








Happy, lovely pups!

















So vicious!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Great pics! Is Buddy is living the life of Reilly or what?


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Great pictures of very happy dogs!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

We had a good camping vacation in Northern Ontario recently. And I'm happy to report that Buddy is a fantastic camping dog. He was quiet (as usual), very happy, and really enjoyed himself. We did lots of hiking and we had a water site so he did LOTS of swimming. My daughter Sarah came up to visit with Sadie so he had fun in the water with his cousin. I usually lay out a large quilt for my dogs to lay on (always used by my Echo in the past) but Buddy was happiest just laying in the dirt... A true camper!!!.....Here are some pictures





























































You can see how low the water is this year....




















silly paw picture










Cousin Sadie


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

It looks like a great trip. Buddy definitely looks like he was having fun. I can't remember--I know he had a rocky start. Is he a lab mix, or a flat coat? He sure has a retriever look to him.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

OutWest said:


> It looks like a great trip. Buddy definitely looks like he was having fun. I can't remember--I know he had a rocky start. Is he a lab mix, or a flat coat? He sure has a retriever look to him.


Buddy sure did have a rocky start until Danny (dborgers) rescued him in Tennessee. I adopted him last December. He is a Lab mix - 75% Black Lab mixed with American Water Spaniel....softest silky coat


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Buddy's beautiful, he looks so healthy and so very happy. 

Great pictures of your camping trip, looks like Buddy had a blast.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Great pictures, Laura! Buddy and cousin Sadie look like they had a ball.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Awwwww love the camping pictures, Buddy looks so happy!! Sorry I couldnt make it up!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi Bud, long time no see. I am glad you all had great time camping.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

On a scenic vacation with his extended family - boy, Buddy's come a long way!! 

Great photos


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow, he is such a stunning boy! Thanks for sharing the photos!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beautiful pictures*

I just LOVE EACH and every one of the pictures!! BUDDY, BAILEY AND BURGUNDY are all very gorgeous and very loved!!
Buddy sure looks like a Flat Coated Retriever!!
Thank God he is safe and sound and SO LOVED, thanks to Danny and your Mom!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Aw, Buddy. You're such a good boy. Glad you had so much fun!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Great photos of Buddy, he's such a handsome boy. Glad that he had such a fun time camping, it certainly looks like he has a lovely life now


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

Buddy is stunning!! and a happy time was had by all camping I would say!! great photos


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I'd like to wish Buddy and his fur cousin Bailey a *VERY* *HAPPY **BIRTHDAY*.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Laura*

Laura

A very Happy Birthday for Buddy and Bailey!!!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Happy Birthday Buddy and Bailey!

I just read the other thread about how Buddy became Canadian... - It was wonderful.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy birthday to sweet Buddy and Bailey, hugs.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh, we LOVE doggie birthdays!!!!    

Happy birthday to you both - wishing you many more birthdays with your loving family! arty:arty:


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

My Buddy has turned 2 and Bailey turned 5. (We don't really know Buddy's exact BD but we thought it would be fun to celebrate it on his cousin Bailey's BD). Buddy and all his cousins had a great time celebrating. 

It's hard to believe that I've had my little cuddlebug for almost a year now. He has brought so much joy into my life. I'm grateful every day that, through this great forum, Danny (dborgers) posted about Buddy and that my daughter Melissa (mm03gn) reached out to Danny on my behalf.  That was a very lucky day for me. At the time I didn't know, but Melissa knew, what I needed to help heal my broken heart after losing my precious Echo. My little Buddy has stolen my heart and actually all the hearts of everyone who meets him. He's a very special little boy.

Thanks everyone for your birthday wishes


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Happy Birthday Buddy! It's so amazing how he looks like a mixture of my last dog Coal and my current dog Mercy. So cute!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

*Little cuddlebug*



*Laura* said:


> My Buddy has turned 2 and Bailey turned 5. (We don't really know Buddy's exact BD but we thought it would be fun to celebrate it on his cousin Bailey's BD). Buddy and all his cousins had a great time celebrating.
> 
> It's hard to believe that I've had my little cuddlebug for almost a year now. He has brought so much joy into my life. I'm grateful every day that, through this great forum, Danny (dborgers) posted about Buddy and that my daughter Melissa (mm03gn) reached out to Danny on my behalf. That was a very lucky day for me. At the time I didn't know, but Melissa knew, what I needed to help heal my broken heart after losing my precious Echo. My little Buddy has stolen my heart and actually all the hearts of everyone who meets him. He's a very special little boy.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your birthday wishes


 
Buddy is indeed a special little boy to come to steal your heart! Happy Birthday - Buddy


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Buddy and Bailey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I hope you had a grrrrrrrrrreat day with lots of treats and toys and fun!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Big day tomorrow on this thread


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Laura*

Laura

Danny tells us that today is one year since you adopted BUDDY!!
It was a MATCH MADE IN HEAVEN that Buddy and you found
one another!!
Congratulations to you both-we all are SO HAPPY for you both!
Hope Buddy is getting something special today!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

WOW, time flies CONGRATULATIONS! Buddy I know you will have extra treats today,

HUGS from NJ!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Congratulations and happy first anniversary Buddy and Laura.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I can't believe that a year has gone by already. A year ago today my daughters and I left in the wee hours to drive down to Ohio to meet Danny (dborgers) and adopt my Buddy. Danny drove up from Nashville and we met half way. What a special day that was. I am so grateful that we made that trip. I was having such a terrible time after the recent loss of my Echo. I was heartbroken and this little fellow snuck into my heart and helped me to heal. My daughter Melissa was the organizer of the event. She knew what I needed and she found Buddy here on GRF.

We met Danny half way in Lima, Ohio. Danny had arrived the night before and had a motel room so that we could have a visit and get acquainted with Buddy. We had a lovely lunch and shared many stories. It was so nice to meet Danny. Danny and Jane are true dog angels. Danny had rescued Buddy and taken great care of him. What began as a terrible trauma at about 6 months (getting thrown out of a moving truck and shot at....nevermind what I think of those **^$%^#) it turned out okay for Buddy because he eventually found his way into Danny home. His brother Andy was a wonderful big brother and taught him well.....how to be a super little boy. 

Now Buddy enjoys spending lots of time with his cousins Bailey, Burgundy and Sadie. And of course lots of time cuddling with me....he really is a little cuddle bug. 

Here are a few recent pictures of Buddy. 

Buddy's Saturday morning 'coffee' spot










Proud boy









Buddy with his cousin Sadie (also adopted through GRF by my daughter Sarah)









A letter from brother Andy









Buddy with his cousins (good thing the squirrel is on the outside)


















All the cousins









A picture from a few minutes ago. Buddy comes to work with me and here he is sleeping under my desk









It doesn't get much better than the lake and a ball



























Here is Buddy a year ago with Andy (just before our trip)


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Congratulations Laura and Buddy! I think it was definitely fate that you two found each other (with the help of Danny)  He looks so happy now and he's certainly found a wonderful, loving home and has become great friends with his cousins!

Hope that you both have a brilliant day celebrating


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Beautiful pictures, Laura. Buddy and his cousins have a great life 
Congratulations again and big hugs to Buddy! Have a great funfilled day!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Congratulations! Buddy is a cutie!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Laura and Buddy,

CONGRATULATIONS ON ONE YEAR TOGETHER!!! 

I'm in a recording session and only have a second here, but when I get done Andy and Katie have a message for you.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

*A Message From Us*

Buddy and Laura. We're so happy for you. It's always hard to tell from pictures, but Buddy has one of those 'one in a million' personalities. So gentle, so sweet, loves everybody, always up for fun. Everyone who ever met him here remarked on what an incredibly special boy Buddy is. Even as a 6 month old puppy when he moved in here, he was just as sweet as they come. Gentle, never pushy in any respect, eager to please, always up for fun and lovin'.

We are thrilled he's Laura's baby boy now. Both Buddy and Laura are very special 'God's kids', full of love. 

It has been one of the most heartwarming experiences of my life to watch Buddy's new life with Laura and her amazing family. He has so much fun, and reports are he charms the socks off of everyone he meets. Nothing's changed. He is a very special boy, and Laura is a very special mom. I am honored she's allowed me to be Buddy's 'Dogfather' (Godfather for a dog LOL).


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Laura, here's the video you asked me to post about Buddy's early days


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Danny, I have gone by that hardware store and stretch of highway many times. 
Buddy had somebody watching over him that day, one lucky pup! 
Thank you for taking him in and Thank you Laura, for giving him his forever home


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone and thank you Danny for the videos. Andy and Katie are so cute.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Christa,

For sure God had angels there looking out for Buddy that day on the side of the road. It could have gone so wrong. Buddy's one of God's special kids. Now look at his life!  It all worked it out, and Buddy has an amazing forever home and a life full of fun and love. 

It is truly a Christmas miracle. Like the ending of "A Miracle on 34th Street". 

I'll forever be in awe of how everything worked out all the way around, thanks to prayers, Melissa, and GRF.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Wow I can't even believe it's been a year since we went to get him!! Time really does fly! What special plans do you have for buddy tonight mom?


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I know time flies.... Just back from a long walk, a few extra treats and lots of cuddles. That's the celebration plan for tonight


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Melissa and Laura,

We sure have enjoyed the golden retriever calendar. Walking through the den where it hangs in a prominent place always brings a smile to our faces, not only for the calendar, but also for where it came from, when, and why.

Melissa, you sure crerated a miracle Christmas story reaching out about Buddy in response to my post. I was pretty torn up about Andy and Buddy both. The news of Andy's lymphoma diagnosis following his surgery was very very hard to take at that moment. Buddy was setting the ball on my lap for another throw as Andy lay on a cushy pallet nearby. I worried so about both of them, realizing I couldn't give both of them the level of attention I'd been able to give them until then with Andy facing an uncertain and rocky road. It was an amazing answer to heartfelt prayers for both of them. 

Look now, a year later. Buddy's in an amazing family having the best life, Andy continues to do well, albeit with occasional bumps in the road as we're experiencing now. It couldn't have turned out better.

And it was so nice meeting all of you as well. Normally I would never have considered adopted a rescue without a home visit, but your videos, pictures, and everything spoke of the amazingly loving family of dog lovers you all are. Thank you.

It was also kind of neat how the first good snowfall Buddy saw was that afternoon in Lima when the snow fell so quickly. And you guys had a nice warm blanket and all that snuggling to warm and comfort him on the way home too. I was so worried he'd be scared. The look on his face in some of the early pictures looked like he was unsure what was going on. But he was enveloped in love and warmth from the get go and adapted to his new life in a New York minute thank to the love, doting, and care he continues to enjoy.

Thank you for making all of this possible. It's been such a bright spot for us since the moment Laura emailed she wanted to adopt Buddy. It really made our Christmas last year, and brings smiles and 'aws' this year. 

Danny


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Laura, Melissa & Danny*

God Bless all of you for saving Buddy and he found the perfect Mom, in Laura!!
Hope Buddy gets some great treats and I know he'll get lots of kisses and hugs!!
Miracles do happen on this forum!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Buddy and Laura, 

Have a blast tonight What a wonderful milestone


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I cant believe it was a year ago today that you two found each other (with a little help of your lovely daughter), time goes so fast. Congratulations to you Laura and sweet Buddy, I am so happy for you and wish you have many, many happy and healthy years together. Thank you for sharing those beautiful pictures with us, hope to see them more often.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Congratulations to you both - Buddy and Laura


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

We're a little late, but still on the right day - :uhoh: - Congratulations and a huge thank you to everyone involved 

I'll never forget reading Andy's thread and then later seeing the "new Canadian citizen" thread pop up - - unfortunately, it took me a bit longer than I'd like to admit to realize they were related  - - ANYWAY, I was warmed to the core by the love, generosity and, most importantly, faith that brought the stars together for Buddy. My hat is off to you all - you are FABULOUS!!!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I think you need to take a picture of buddy tonight and post it here mom.


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

congrats Laura on having your love bug Buddy for a whole year!! Happy anniversary and many more!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Laura*

Any recent pictures of Buddy?
Hope you had a wonderful time yesterday!!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Thank you everyone. I really appreciate your notes. Buddy and I had a fun day yesterday. I think he was wondering 'what all the fuss was about'. 

Buddy's Saturday morning 'coffee' spot










Proud boy









Buddy with his cousin Sadie (also adopted through GRF by my daughter Sarah)









A letter from brother Andy









Buddy with his cousins (good thing the squirrel is on the outside)


















All the cousins









A picture from a few minutes ago. Buddy comes to work with me and here he is sleeping under my desk









It doesn't get much better than the lake and a ball



























Here is Buddy a year ago with Andy (just before our trip)







[/QUOTE]


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I love this picture of Buddy; His bright eyed, curious, playful nature ... wondering what fun moment is next.

And man, do you guys have fun!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Happy Gotcha Day Buddy! What a lucky well loved dog you are. (and handsome too!)


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Time sure does fly!!! Congrats on your 1 year anniversary!! Thank you for sharing all the great pics. I laughed at the one where he is laying on top of his cousins on the couch!!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

SandyK said:


> Time sure does fly!!! Congrats on your 1 year anniversary!! Thank you for sharing all the great pics. I laughed at the one where he is laying on top of his cousins on the couch!!


Haha. Yes we laughed too. It didn't take Buddy any time at all to meet, greet and become one of the gang with his cousins. All the cousins play often. They all have such different personalities but get along really well


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fabulous pictures, Happy 1 yr. Gotcha Day. 

Buddy is such a handsome boy and a very lucky one.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Laura*

Laura

Each and every one of your pictures is Magnificent!! I love them all!

That's amazing that Buddy has a cousin that resembles him so much!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I love Buddy and all your photos of him in his new wonderful charmed life! More photos please! Happy Gotcha Buddy!! You hit the lotto with your forever family dude!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Wishing you guys Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Happy Boxing Day to all of you  We thought about you yesterday and smiled.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dallas Gold*



Dallas Gold said:


> I love Buddy and all your photos of him in his new wonderful charmed life! More photos please! Happy Gotcha Buddy!! You hit the lotto with your forever family dude!


I COMPLETELY agree, with what Dallas Gold said.
Hoping Buddy and his family had a wonderful Christmas!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Happy Holidays! 
Send a big hug to Buddy.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Many times I comment on the "forum family" we have here. So many different personalities, many different walks of life, but brought together with our love of our animals. This is a story that I love hearing updates about and remember it so well. Buddy you and the love of three special families have brought such joy to so many. Melissa, Laura and Danny, you three are the best and your love shines like a becon. Wonderful to see this great thread again and bring "Christmas Joy" to the rest of us. Merry Christmas to all and Buddy, you are the best. This IS a Christmas story with a wonderful ending. God Bless.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

We need more Buddy photos!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Dallas Gold said:


> We need more Buddy photos!!


Seconded, "thirded", and "fourthed" LOL. Having the necessary votes, the motion to proceed has passed 

I'm sitting here grinning from ear to ear thinking about last Boxing Day when Buddy zonked out at the cabin with his head on the table after a day of play and charming the socks off of everyone. Grinning as I've done every day for over a year at what a wonderful mom and home he has and the fun, happy life he lives every single day.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

You asked for pics so here they are!

A couple from a recent visit to my moms house:










(L-r me, burgundy, *laura*, buddy, bailey and my husband Kevin)

My hubby and mother just so happened to be dressed alike and we thought it was picture worthy 










Here is buddy with my moms friends' daughter when she took him to visit her friends in Montreal recently:









Here is a random picture of Bailey getting into the Christmas spirit









These pictures are from Christmas morning, my brother cuddling with burg and buddy and the two of them chillin out together




































We went to orillia for our family gathering yesterday.... Here is buddy with my mom and her twin sister, very creatively circumventing the 'no dogs on the furniture' rule:









And after all of the excitement of the day, here is buddy passed out on his bed/shoes at the back door


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Beautiful pics, Melissa  You guys have such a great family of humans and fur kids. 

What a handsome stole, Laura LOL. Feel like sharing the story?  *:*


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Wonderful to come back and get caught up on all the "Buddy's pack" pictures - I can't believe it's been a year. 

I'm still jealous of Buddy's shiny coat


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Glad you guys like them!! I too am jealous of his shiny coat


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Merry Christmas my forum friends. You are all so sweet to keep checking back to see how Buddy is doing. We've had a really great Christmas. Lots of the white stuff which is nice for about the first week (but it gets old really fast ).... Buddy loves it. He was out in the yard yesterday and had his head buried in the deep snow. He came up with a tennis ball and would throw it up into the air and go digging again. He did this for ages. It was so funny. He came into the house covered in little dangling snow balls.

He had lots of fun with his fur cousins at my folks place - He was worn out and fell asleep in the middle of the party by the back door (where his bed was placed until we were assigned a bedroom...lol)

I'm having trouble getting pictures downloaded so here are only a couple of Buddy in the new snow 










Fun in the snow with cousin Tia


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

hubbub said:


> Wonderful to come back and get caught up on all the "Buddy's pack" pictures - I can't believe it's been a year.
> 
> I'm still jealous of Buddy's shiny coat


Hubbub - I'M jealous of his shiny coat too. It's so soft and shiny. Since it has begun to get cold he has grown a fuzzy layer of fur on his legs that is a much lighter colour. The snow sticks to this fuzz


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

dborgers said:


> What a handsome stole, Laura LOL. Feel like sharing the story?  *:*


Haha Danny - yes don't I have a fine, warm stole. Buddy saw that both places beside me were taken so he crawled up past Kevin to sit behind my head. It was so cute. He quite often likes to sit up behind me with his arms around my head. Sometimes he uses my head for a headrest. So sweet


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

That's such a funny photo of Buddy!! Thanks for the snow photos. I enjoy seeing snow virtually and would rather not "experience" it in real life! It definitely looks like Buddy enjoys the white stuff!! 

Happy New Year (soon) to you and your family!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Dallas Gold said:


> That's such a funny photo of Buddy!! Thanks for the snow photos. I enjoy seeing snow virtually and would rather not "experience" it in real life! It definitely looks like Buddy enjoys the white stuff!!
> 
> Happy New Year (soon) to you and your family!


Haha...and Anne I'm enjoying puppyhood virtually through you as well. Although I think you're getting the better deal as you get to look at snow pictures as you get to cuddle your little fluffer  Happy New Year to you and yours as well


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

I love the way that you have all conveyed Buddy's happy and bright personality through your photos. It looks like you have so much fun at your house! I especially love the photo of Buddy sitting on the top of the couch. 

What a fabulous love story.

Thanks for sharing Buddy's inner and outer beauty with us


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Great pictures, Laura!  What a happy looking family  

I am glad you guys had a nice Christmas.

Wishing you and your family, furry and non-furry all the best for the new year!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

*Laura* said:


> Haha Danny - yes don't I have a fine, warm stole. Buddy saw that both places beside me were taken so he crawled up past Kevin to sit behind my head. It was so cute. He quite often likes to sit up behind me with his arms around my head. Sometimes he uses my head for a headrest. So sweet


I remember the other part about how he was checking out all the love his fur cousins were getting for awhile before he made his move to claim you. LOL


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Beautiful photos of Buddy  He's so happy now it's just wonderful to see


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Time for a Buddy update


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

It's been awhile since my last Buddy update. He's still an absolute delight. He's the sweetest, most affectionate puppy dog. I've looked back over old video and it's amazing how much more mature he looks now. He was still such a puppy when I adopted him from Danny (dborgers). He has long feathers now (like a black golden) 

I've found these little toys we call his 'babies'. He has MANY babies around the house. They are very soft and he just gently chews, almost like a soother. He never hurts them. They are soft so we can throw them around the house (which we do for hours). Here is just one of his 'babies'.


Please Mom won't you throw my Baby


Here I'll just nudge it towards you a little


Things are looking good......you've picked it up


Yahh....Okay I'm ready. Go for it. oh boy, oh boy


He's a pretty great little guy. ....Always fun to be around. I'm so glad every day that we took that leap of faith and arranged to meet that man we'd met on the internet in a small motel in Lima, Ohio haha ....Luckily it was Danny


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Lucky indeed!! Buddy is such a handsome boy and oh wow, he's got the most soulful eyes! What a blessing!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

*Laura* said:


> It's been awhile since my last Buddy update. He's still an absolute delight. He's the sweetest, most affectionate puppy dog. I've looked back over old video and it's amazing how much more mature he looks now. He was still such a puppy when I adopted him from Danny (dborgers). He has long feathers now (like a black golden)
> 
> I've found these little toys we call his 'babies'. He has MANY babies around the house. They are very soft and he just gently chews, almost like a soother. He never hurts them. They are soft so we can throw them around the house (which we do for hours). Here is just one of his 'babies'.
> 
> ...


Awww! He looks like Mercy and Coal mixed together, especially in the third picture! Squeeeeal! That's the same Hartz toy that Mercy has. I call spiked Hartz toys Woogies! I just love the sound of the spikes rubbing and thumping in the dog's mouth!:smooch:


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Proud and gushing "Dogfather" has heart melt at the pictures of his Dogson


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Dallas Gold said:


> Lucky indeed!! Buddy is such a handsome boy and oh wow, he's got the most soulful eyes! What a blessing!


Thanks Anne... And yes indeed he does have the most soulful eyes. Easily one of the reasons he's got me wrapped around his little paw


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

MercyMom said:


> Awww! He looks like Mercy and Coal mixed together, especially in the third picture! Squeeeeal! That's the same Hartz toy that Mercy has. I call spiked Hartz toys Woogies! I just love the sound of the spikes rubbing and thumping in the dog's mouth!:smooch:


MercyMom aren't they great toys. Buddy destroys anything that's cloth and chews up tennis balls if I'd let him (so he only gets tennis balls in the park now). We're so glad we've found a type of toy that lasts that he loves so much.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

dborgers said:


> Proud and gushing "Dogfather" has heart melt at the pictures of his Dogson


BEST Dogfather EVER!!! Buddy wishes he could cuddle in your lap again


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Those are great shots, Laura. What an absolutely handsome doll of a guy he's grown up to be. Not unexpected considering the doll he's always been 

I remember how he'd push the tennis ball up my legs resting on the ottoman if I didn't take the hint right away to throw it. Same soulful look as if to say "I don't really want to bother you or anything, but I'll be right here just in case you throw it." LOL

It's like the picture YouTube loads for the "Buddy - Master Ballman" video. Those soulful eyes


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The new pictures of Buddy are great, he has matured.

He's become a beautiful (handsome) boy.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Beautiful pictures of a handsome Buddy


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Laura, guess you're glad this guy didn't answer the door at the motel in Lima, OH when we met for you to pick up Buddy, eh? LOL


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

dborgers said:


> Laura, guess you're glad this guy didn't answer the door at the motel in Lima, OH when we met for you to pick up Buddy, eh? LOL


HAHAHAHA yes that's for sure!! You're hilarious Danny


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Beautiful photos of Buddy, he's so handsome and has the sweetest face. I bet him and Sammy would be great friends! It really is such a great story how Danny saved him and you adopted him, he was a very lucky boy and couldn't have ended up with better people  Thanks for the update.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

The pictures of Buddy are lovely. What a blessing he is, and what a wonderful family he has and of course his very special "Dog Father Danny". This is truly a heart warming thread to read.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Wow what a handsome boy. I think you are all lucky to have each other...clearly a match made in heaven. Thank you for sharing, they are so special. I love that toy too, similar to a spikey one Chester has, so cute. I love flatcoat retrievers and Goldens so he's the perfect blend in my eyes! :smooch: Thank goodness you decided to meet a strange man from the Internet at a motel!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I can't believe I never knew about this thread!!! I love all the photos - I'm going to have to go back and read the whole thread from the start! Buddy is such a love - I had the pleasure of hanging out with him on Sunday and throwing his baby for him over and over and over. He rivals Tesia for dedication to retrieving!! He and all his cousins are some of the sweetest dogs you could ever meet. 

I definitely have a new thread to follow!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sweet Girl said:


> I can't believe I never knew about this thread!!! I love all the photos - I'm going to have to go back and read the whole thread from the start! Buddy is such a love - I had the pleasure of hanging out with him on Sunday and throwing his baby for him over and over and over. He rivals Tesia for dedication to retrieving!! He and all his cousins are some of the sweetest dogs you could ever meet.
> 
> I definitely have a new thread to follow!


How lovely for you to spend some time with Buddy on Sunday, I total agree with you this is a wonderful thread!.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Sweet Girl said:


> I can't believe I never knew about this thread!!! I love all the photos - I'm going to have to go back and read the whole thread from the start! Buddy is such a love - I had the pleasure of hanging out with him on Sunday and throwing his baby for him over and over and over. He rivals Tesia for dedication to retrieving!! He and all his cousins are some of the sweetest dogs you could ever meet.
> 
> It was such a pleasure spending the afternoon around the pool talking with Sweet Girl and hearing so many Tesia stories. Buddy made a true friend (who didn't seem to mind the wet fur and wet 'baby'...over & over & over & over & over....haha - you get the picture  All the puppy cousins enjoyed the special pats and special attention


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

dborgers said:


> Laura, guess you're glad this guy didn't answer the door at the motel in Lima, OH when we met for you to pick up Buddy, eh? LOL


Lol, yes very glad!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

*Laura* said:


> It's been awhile since my last Buddy update. He's still an absolute delight. He's the sweetest, most affectionate puppy dog. I've looked back over old video and it's amazing how much more mature he looks now. He was still such a puppy when I adopted him from Danny (dborgers). He has long feathers now (like a black golden)
> 
> I've found these little toys we call his 'babies'. He has MANY babies around the house. They are very soft and he just gently chews, almost like a soother. He never hurts them. They are soft so we can throw them around the house (which we do for hours). Here is just one of his 'babies'.
> 
> ...


Aww love his babies! (Which we have to pick up when Bailey visits or they'd be destroyed babies)


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Danny .....Buddy is extremely proud of his Dogfather today.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Glad to see sweet Buddy's update. I have a soft spot for him in my heart. How you can not love someone who is so handsome and has the most beautiful name.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

*Laura* said:


> Danny .....Buddy is extremely proud of his Dogfather today.


And I'm proud of my dogson, Buddy 

I thought a whole lot about him during this trip too ... Buddy and me camping out in the Motel 6 - the same chain I stayed in Wednesday night ... the whole nine yards. I picked a Motel 6 for our stay last night in honor of Buddy 

BTW, remember the duck you sent for Andy? I took it with me on this trip and played with Sammy in the Motel 6. It was Sammy's first toy, and I'm told that out of the 12 new ones he got in his new home he's carrying it around and is his favorite toy. Takes it to bed with him. Buddy to Andy to Sammy. Good things being passed on.


----------



## Mjpar72 (Jun 4, 2013)

Paying in it forward Danny! Great job


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Buddy has a Minkie bankee!
Wonderful pictures of a beautiful dog.
Watch the static electricity.


Max (the human, not the dog)


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Dogfather requesting pics. Dogfather requesting pics. Do you copy? Over


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Haha ....Dogfather Danny yes I copy . Will get some new pics this weekend. We have the whole puppy gang here


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Laura*

Laura

I will look forward to Buddy pics!!

Danny: That guy is REALLY SCARY!! My sister used to live in Lima, Ohio!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Fans camped outside the thread await new pictures with great anticipation  :


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

We spent a quiet time hanging around the house last weekend. Here are a couple of pics of Buddy enjoying 'staying cool with his babies'.

One worry I've had is that Buddy will get into the pool and not be able to get out. (We don't have steps, just a ladder). This year I've taught him to swim to the ladder and climb up by himself. He's very good at it now so I feel so MUCH better. He doesn't actually ever leap into the pool. When he's trying to reach for his 'babies' he sometimes leans too far and falls in....but he loves to swim so this is QUITE fine with him  

Here are a few pictures of my happy boy


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Yay, Buddy photos! He looks great and so happy!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Wow, he is so clever climbing up the ladder like that! Love the pictures, he is such a cutie, he must make you SO happy. Great to hear your updates there precious.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Pitter patter pitter patter goes his dogfather's heart


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Good boy Buddy, love to see your new photos.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Happy Buddy pictures


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Buddy looks great and so very happy!

He's such a handsome boy


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks for the update! Buddy is so beautiful and has the best life ever with you  I better not show Sammy photos of Buddy with his toys in your beautiful pool, he'll be very jealous as we have to make do with a paddling pool lol.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

*Buddy's Gone Camping*

We are back from a week of camping in Northern Ontario. We had a really nice water site last week so Buddy had great access to the water. He is a super little camper. He is quiet, he loves the water, he loves the dirt and is a good traveller. Here are some pictures of my little sweetie


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Beautiful pictures of a beautiful boy, Laura!

Signed,
Proud Dogfather 

"Dear Lord, if it isn't asking too much, would you please send me a medium rare steak?"


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

What beautiful pictures, Buddy looks so happy, his coat glistening in the sun looks wonderful. You all must have had so much fun. He is so lucky to have found his way into your family. Hugs to you all sent across from me and Barnaby.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Beautiful photos and looks like Buddy had loads of fun camping  he's such a handsome boy and those eyes just melt your heart!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

What a pretty, happy, sleek, healthy boy! He looks great. He reminds me a bit of Jen (Brave)'s Bear...


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Buddy looks so happy. It looks like camping agrees with him.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Buddy is so handsome!! What a lucky boy he is.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Great photos! I'm glad he's a good camper! He sure is handsome!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Great pictures, Laura. I am glad Buddy and you all had so much fun. 

Buddy still reminds me of Thunder in his younger days


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Laura*

The photo above of Buddy is just STUNNING!
http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums...CDF2AC7E-863-000000F442D255A3_zps941cf6f5.jpg
I love all of Buddy's pictures, but especially love the one of him sitting on your daughter, Sara's lap!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/other-pets/114517-andys-brother-buddy-update.html


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Thank you so much for your kind comments. He does look like Thunder and I've thought often how much he looks like Bear


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

dborgers said:


> Beautiful pictures of a beautiful boy, Laura!
> 
> Signed,
> Proud Dogfather
> ...


Dear Dogfather Danny
My Mom told me what you used to feed Andy and I know YOU would serve me medium rare steak. 
Love Dogson Buddy


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

He is a beautiful dog!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

He's so beautiful! One of my favorite rescue stories.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Hey look! I finally refound your thread!! Man, I suck. I think you should bring Buddy to the main thread - he is an honourary Golden! :

Your camping pics are great. He is so shiny and beautiful!! Looks like he is praying to stay there forever!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Buddy IS an honorary golden. All the attributes!!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Buddy looks great!! So very loved and happy!! Did he get that medium rare steak yet?


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Sweet Girl said:


> Hey look! I finally refound your thread!! Man, I suck. I think you should bring Buddy to the main thread - he is an honourary Golden! :
> 
> Aw thanks.....that is a special thing to say
> 
> (Now that he has grown feathers I call him my little black golden)


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

SandyK said:


> Buddy looks great!! So very loved and happy!! Did he get that medium rare steak yet?


Thanks so much. We will be going camping again so I think I will buy him a steak for our next trip in honour of his dogfather Danny (who is putting ideas in his head  )


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Just stopping by to see how you and Buddy are doing!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

swishywagga said:


> Just stopping by to see how you and Buddy are doing!


Thanks. ....Buddy and I are doing great. Just back from another camping trip this past week. We had a great time again. Buddy spent alot of time in the water chasing tennis balls and had a great time digging lots of holes around the campsite. I have some pictures to download so I'll post new pictures soon. He's VERY tired today. He's been doing alot of lying around lol


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Laura*

Laura

I bet you guys had a great time. Always love more pictures of Buddy!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Aw bless him!, look forward to seeing the pictures.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Sounds like you had a great time. Looking forward to seeing photos!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Buddy had a great time during our camping trip last week. Even in the middle of the night when there 'was something walking around outside' he did great. A little low growling but he seemed to understand it would be best to be quiet  Here are some photos

Buddy enjoyed lounging at the edge of our campsite watching the world go by





Lots of fun chasing the tennis ball (okay, okay...throw it. I'm ready)




Beautiful wildlife


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Aw, so wonderful to see Buddy having so much fun!, and even better Laura knowing that you have given him the best life he could ever imagine!!. Hugs to you allx


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Great photos! Buddy sure is having a great life with you, such a happy, beautiful boy


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Great pics!!! Looks like you all had a fantastic time.

Buddy is having the best life any dog could have


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

So beautiful! I would never want to come home. Just looked so relaxing..


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great photos, looks like a fabulous trip for you all. 

Buddy looks fantastic, great to see him loving life.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Dogfather has a huge grin on his face


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

dborgers said:


> Dogfather has a huge grin on his face


Dogson is very happy you liked the pictures   
Buddy


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Had to stop in and get my Buddy dose ...

Aw, what a precious boy. He makes me smile just thinking about him and his wonderfully fun life with you


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Just thought I'd stop by Buddy's thread to say hi. I think it's time for more photos of your handsome boy  hope that you have a good weekend!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Great pictures Laura. Buddy is such a beautiful, happy boy! Even more so knowing his story. Lucky all around.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

HolDaisy said:


> Just thought I'd stop by Buddy's thread to say hi. I think it's time for more photos of your handsome boy  hope that you have a good weekend!


Hi Hollie . Thanks ...Buddy is doing great. I'll get some new pics this weekend. You have a good weekend too!! (I wish Buddy and Sammy could play together. They'd have so much fun)


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Maddie'sMom2011 said:


> Great pictures Laura. Buddy is such a beautiful, happy boy! Even more so knowing his story. Lucky all around.


Aw thanks Maddie'sMom. Buddy has been a gift to me...such a precious gift. Definitely lucky all around that's for sure


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

*Laura* said:


> Hi Hollie . Thanks ...Buddy is doing great. I'll get some new pics this weekend. You have a good weekend too!! (I wish Buddy and Sammy could play together. They'd have so much fun)


Glad that he's doing great and looking forward to seeing pics of your beautiful boy  I wish they could play together too, they'd get on so well!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Also stopping by to say Hi!. Looking forward to seeing the pictures of handsome Buddy x


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing pictures of your handsome boy.

Have a fabulous weekend!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

*Happy 3rd BD Buddy*

Happy Birthday Buddy

It's my Buddy's 3rd birthday today. We gave him the same BD as his cousin Bailey so that we could have a joint celebration each year. I can't believe he's three already. Time is flying by too fast. He is such a delightful puppy to have around, so sweet all the time. I'm still thankful every day that he found his way to our home....(thanks to Dogfather Danny) 

Happy BD little Buddy and Happy BD to Bailey too. Steaks for dinner!!!






Mom ..help....the skimmer is eating my baby!!!



His racing stripes are really coming in now with his winter coat






Happy Birthday pretty Bailey (and Sadie wants to say hi too)


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BUDDY!!! AND BAILEY TOO! I know you guys will have a heck of a good party!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy Birthday Buddy and Bailey, have a lovely time and enjoy your yummy steak dinner. Laura the pictures are great, so glad Buddy is part of your family, he looks so contented (did you save his baby in the pool!). Hugs and extra special birthday wishes and kisses from me and Barnaby x


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Sending birthday wishes for both Buddy and Bailey!! arty:


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Happy 3rd birthday beautiful Buddy  and to your cousin Bailey. Looks like you're having a great day so far. What a happy boy you are. Your Mom must be so proud of you 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

HAPPY birthday beautiful boys!
Congrats on all the love and joy you have spread throughout the world


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Happy birthday Buddy and Bailey!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BUDDY & BAILEY, enjoy your steaks!arty:


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, *BUDDY* !!!!!
 You're an incredible boy, Buddy. We love you!!! Have a blast!!! 

Your Delighted Dogparents
Danny and Jane 

And a VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Bailey too


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

PS - The 'racing stripes' are beautiful  That little bit of Kuvatz shining through 

Please give all your fur kids a big old scratch from us in their favorite place


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Happy Birthday to Buddy and Bailey! Buddy IS quite possibly one of the sweetest dogs I've ever met. He is so snuggly and he ADORES Laura! You have never seen such a gaze of love. Hope you both enjoyed your steaks!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Happy Birthday!!*

Wishing Buddy and Bailey a very happy birthday!
I know they are SO LOVED!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 3rd Birthday Buddy and Bailey.

A double celebration, what fun!

Hope you had a wonderful celebration. 

Looking forward to seeing pictures I hope. 

Wishing them both many more happy, healthy birthdays to come.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Happy birthday Buddy and Bailey!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Buddy and Bailey  I hope you had fun today


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

:worthless


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Just wanted to say hi to you and Buddy, and hope that you're having a good weekend. We may need new Buddy pics soon


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

HolDaisy said:


> Just wanted to say hi to you and Buddy, and hope that you're having a good weekend. We may need new Buddy pics soon


I second all of that


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Hahaha .....Danny you are a riot. That is so funny. I've been having problems uploading my pics to photobucket but I'll try again today. (STILL LAUGHING). 

Hollie say hi to Sammy from Buddy. I wish they could play together. They'd have a blast


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

This guy didn't get to see any new pics of his Dogson either. He turned to stone!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Laura*

Laura, please, we all want pics of Buddy!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi Everyone. Two years ago today we said our final good bye to my precious Echo, my Chocolate Lab. It was such a terrible, terrible day. My world wasn't the same in the next weeks. I could hardly come home from work because the house was so quiet and I couldn't stop crying. She was the most amazing, loyal, sweet dog and I thought I'd never get past my intense sadness. A few weeks later (thanks to my daughters persistence and a new thread begun by dborgers) I had the great fortune to adopt my Buddy from Danny ....(gotcha day is next month so I'll elaborate more then) ....My little guy truly began to help mend my broken heart and I've been thankful EVERY day since. My darling Echo would have loved Buddy. 





Buddy with his cousin Sadie and sweet little Shala (Sweet Girl)




His racing stripes


one of my favorite pictures


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

WOW!!!! Buddy is beautiful! Such deep, penetrating eyes full of love.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you, Laura 

Those pics are absolutely precious! How cool is it that Shala is now one of the 'fur friends?' I can't recall another group of dog friends who get to hang out like that. Too neat! 

On this day of remembrance it does my heart good to know your angels had a plan to get you and Buddy together.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow great pictures! Is Buddy a lab/golden mix?


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Tennyson said:


> WOW!!!! Buddy is beautiful! Such deep, penetrating eyes full of love.


Thank you so much. He's the sweetest, gentlest little boy



dborgers said:


> Thank you, Laura
> 
> Those pics are absolutely precious! How cool is it that Shala is now one of the 'fur friends?' I can't recall another group of dog friends who get to hang out like that. Too neat!
> 
> On this day of remembrance it does my heart good to know your angels had a plan to get you and Buddy together.


Danny......You've been the best dogfather ever 



Melfice said:


> Wow great pictures! Is Buddy a lab/golden mix?


Buddy is 75% Black lab mixed with mostly American Water Spaniel and a small percentage of a few more breeds mixed in. He came to us with his DNA test. Danny had received the results the day before we met.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thinking of you on this sad day. It sounds like Echo was a very special girl, you must miss her lots. I'm so glad that Danny rescued Buddy and he found his way to you. I think Echo must have definitely had a paw in sending him to you to help heal your heart. He's such a beautiful boy and has a wonderful life with you!
Love how little Shala gets to hang out with the big dogs too


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Laura*

It sounds like Echo was such a very special dog!!

All of your dogs, including Buddy, are just beautiful!!

Just love the pictures!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sending comforting thoughts as you commorate Echo leaving you. Buddy is indeed a gift from heaven, healing your heart and giving you pure love.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Laura the pictures are beautiful, I LOVE Buddy's shiny coat. So glad he found his way into your family, the perfect match x


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

The Look of Love


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I have been lucky enough to get to know Echo (and her late Maddie) through Laura's wonderful stories and memories. She was truly a special dog. And equally lucky to know Buddy now, who is such a love. The way he GAAAAZES at Laura just melts your heart. He adores her - and she him. And he is one of Shala's very best buds. They play so well together. Laura and I both commented on the amazing sight of Buddy and Shala running side-by-side together down the trail. I'm so glad Buddy (and Sadie and Bailey and Burg) have become such good friends for Shala. Laura has the most dog-friendly home and heart you'd ever find.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi Buddy. We love you! 

- Your Proud Dogparents in Nashville


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Today is a special day!! - It's Buddy's 2 year Gotcha Day. For some who don't know Buddy's story, two years ago today my two daughters and I drove to meet 'dborgers' (who we all now affectionately know as Danny  ). We met half way between Nashville, TN and Toronto, ON - we met in Lima, Ohio. Danny had been fostering this sweet pup in need of a home. At 4 months old Buddy had been thrown from a moving truck, then shot at. Then (fortunately) he was picked up and had been living in the dirt under a back porch for another 4 months (very rough start to his little life). Danny was called and he went and rescued my little Buddy and gave him a wonderful home for 8 months until Andy was diagnosed with cancer. I was the most fortunate person to eventually adopt this amazing little boy. (Danny you are an angel and the best Dogfather ever)

It's hard to believe that two years have gone by so fast. Buddy has been the biggest delight. He is the sweetest, funniest, cuddliest little guy. He's CRAZY for tennis balls and the best little camper. I'm so grateful EVERY DAY that my daughter Melissa found Danny's post two years ago - and sent me the link. 

Here are some pics


Oh boy a new Santa toy to 'destuff' - Thank you Dogfather Danny!!!

Taking a rest from the 'destuffing'

'Hey wait Bailey - that's my Gotcha Day gift'



'Oh well I like to share'


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Buddy has the sweetest face ever! Happy Gotcha Day, Buddy!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy Gotcha Day sweet Buddy!. Laura, the pictures are stunning, Buddy looks so incredibly handsome and happy, everytime I read about Buddy's rough start I get all teary, but my heart melts when I read your updates. I am so pleased he found his way into your family. Big hugs sent across x


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

*HAPPY GOTCHA DAY BUDDY*!!! 

You're a sweetie pie!! Eat too many treats and have a lot of fun. 

We love you!!! 

(Laura is a wonderful person. The kindest, gentlest mom for Buddy there could ever be )


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Happy 2 year gotcha day beautiful Buddy! You're such a special boy, and are so lucky to have such a fantastic Mom. I'm so glad that your daughter found Danny's post on here for you...it was definitely meant to be. He has such an amazing life with you, and has some lovely friends to play with  We love you Buddy! Enjoy your special day. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Wonderful pictures, Laura  Happy second Gotcha Day, Buddy


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Laura, that was a magical day in Ohio, wasn't it? And the first time Buddy ever saw snow (remember the blizzard that hit just as we were wrapping up our hours of you all getting to know one another).

It was truly an answer to prayers that Buddy ended up with you. He's having a magical life. I mean, getting to go to work with you and everything else he gets to experience ... camping, swimming, all his fur cousins, etc etc. Just wow!! I'm still blown away by the whole thing 2 years on


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

What a fabulous and wonderful memory
Buddy always seems to have the brightest eyes. He just beams love and joy
Happy anniversary Buddy!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 2nd Gotcha day to you and your beautiful Buddy.

Have fun celebrating your special day.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I trust you guys are having a ball.  Buddy, eat a couple too many treats! 

Laura, I love the pictures! They make Buddy's Dogfather (me) swell with pride. 

Hope you don't mind, but here's a pic of Andy and Buddy during the months Buddy was learning the ropes from Andy at our house (Andy cut close at the time so we could get meds on him to deal with a skin condition):


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

* Happy 2nd Gotcha Day, Buddy!
You are so so sweet boy. I enjoyed the pics  We wish you many happy years to come <3

Love


*


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

dborgers said:


> I trust you guys are having a ball.  Buddy, eat a couple too many treats!
> 
> Laura, I love the pictures! They make Buddy's Dogfather (me) swell with pride.
> 
> Hope you don't mind, but here's a pic of Andy and Buddy during the months Buddy was learning the ropes from Andy at our house (Andy cut close at the time so we could get meds on him to deal with a skin condition):


Thank you everyone so much. We've had a wonderful snow-filled day . Your kind words mean so much to me 

Danny I don't mind at all. I love that picture of Andy cuddling Buddy. Andy was a wonderful big brother and he did a great job teaching Buddy the ropes. And Andy also passed along his exceptional good nature. (any more pictures of the two of them together???)


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy 2nd Gotcha Day to sweet Buddy! It seems like yesterday we were welcoming our new Canadian doggy citizen.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> And Andy also passed along his exceptional good nature. (any more pictures of the two of them together???)


Buddy was that sweet the day I met him. He's a special soul  I'll hunt around for other pictures of them together. There's only one more I can recall. Buddy saw the very first snow he ever saw with you two years ago today up in Ohio. Remember the snow fall that began as you were getting ready to leave? It was like a sign from above


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

A belated Happy Gotcha Day Buddy! I can't believe it's been 2 years - I remember watching in awe and wonder as this magically happened. 

By the way Buddy, I'll be forever jealous of your shiny coat


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Laura and Danny*

Laura and Danny

I think Buddy and Andy were kindred spirits-both so sweet and LOVING!
Love that picture of them!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Happy Gotcha Day, Bud! You know how much Shala and I love you! In fact, in your honour, I bought Shala a "baby" on the weekend - perfect for playing in the snow! 

Buddy is definitely a sweet, sweet boy. I'll add (if no one minds) more evidence of his kindness - this time to my sweet girl. That is HIS bed in the first picture - but he very kindly let Shala come in.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Those pictures are adorable. 


Sweet Girl said:


> Happy Gotcha Day, Bud! You know how much Shala and I love you! In fact, in your honour, I bought Shala a "baby" on the weekend - perfect for playing in the snow!
> 
> Buddy is definitely a sweet, sweet boy. I'll add (if no one minds) more evidence of his kindness - this time to my sweet girl. That is HIS bed in the first picture - but he very kindly let Shala come in.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Sweet Girl said:


> Happy Gotcha Day, Bud! You know how much Shala and I love you! In fact, in your honour, I bought Shala a "baby" on the weekend - perfect for playing in the snow!
> 
> Buddy is definitely a sweet, sweet boy. I'll add (if no one minds) more evidence of his kindness - this time to my sweet girl. That is HIS bed in the first picture - but he very kindly let Shala come in.


Shala and Buddy love each other. It's so sweet



CAROLINA MOM said:


> Happy 2nd Gotcha day to you and your beautiful Buddy.
> 
> Have fun celebrating your special day.


Thank you so much. We enjoyed our day



T-Joy said:


> * Happy 2nd Gotcha Day, Buddy!
> You are so so sweet boy. I enjoyed the pics  We wish you many happy years to come <3
> 
> Love
> ...


Thank you 



Buddy's mom forever said:


> Happy 2nd Gotcha Day to sweet Buddy! It seems like yesterday we were welcoming our new Canadian doggy citizen.


It does seem like yesterday to me too!! Time goes so fast



hubbub said:


> A belated Happy Gotcha Day Buddy! I can't believe it's been 2 years - I remember watching in awe and wonder as this magically happened.
> 
> By the way Buddy, I'll be forever jealous of your shiny coat


Thanks. His coat just keep shining….he's so soft to cuddle 



Karen519 said:


> Laura and Danny
> 
> I think Buddy and Andy were kindred spirits-both so sweet and LOVING!
> Love that picture of them!!


I love the picture with Buddy and Andy together too! Kindred spirits for sure..I hope Danny can find more pictures


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

dborgers said:


> Buddy was that sweet the day I met him. He's a special soul  I'll hunt around for other pictures of them together. There's only one more I can recall. Buddy saw the very first snow he ever saw with you two years ago today up in Ohio. Remember the snow fall that began as you were getting ready to leave? It was like a sign from above


I do remember when the snow began to fall as we were leaving and Buddy saw it for the first time. I remember getting him home to a VERY COLD Canada and his coat wasn't quite ready for our winters. I made him a little coat to wear that year. Gosh he was so cute - AND still is


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

That winter coat is really nice. I recall you remodeled the bottom of it to accommodate his being a boy. 

He has the most beautiful coat. You could practically drape him over your shoulders for high society social events and everyone would think you're super wealthy to be able to afford it LOL


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

I think a Buddy update is long overdue


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Buddy is fantastic. We have a big adventure to tell you about!!!! I'm getting my pictures organized


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm finally putting two and two together....I think.... :doh:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Yeah I think Buddy went to meet Rudy....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Oooooh I think I'm putting two and two together now also. Can't wait to hear about your big adventure and see pics!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

fozziesmom said:


> Yeah I think Buddy went to meet Rudy....


I hadn't known that you got Buddy via Danny! This bit of information above sent me back to the beginning of the thread to learn more. I knew Danny rescued dogs; how wonderful that he was a part of Buddy's life and yours! Now I can't wait to read about a possible reunion...and which dogs and people were present at it!

NewfieMom


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Buddy is a very, very special boy. I can see how he'd be your heart dog immediately.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

You guys are too smart LOL. .....YES!! after our fantastic birthday party visit at Hotel4Dog's lovely home, SweetGirl and I headed on down the road to Nashville, TN to visit Danny and Jane. Danny and I have always talked about getting together so he could be reunited with Buddy and what a sweet reunion it was. (Buddy lived with Danny for 8 months so I knew he would remember him and he sure did) 

We had the most amazing time. Danny was 'host extraordinaire' and filled two days with lots of fun. It was wonderful to meet Jane, Rudy, Katie and Ollie. (I'm starting a new thread in the morning with pics and details)


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

*Laura* said:


> You guys are too smart LOL. .....YES!! after our fantastic birthday party visit at Hotel4Dog's lovely home, SweetGirl and I headed on down the road to Nashville, TN to visit Danny and Jane. Danny and I have always talked about getting together so he could be reunited with Buddy and what a sweet reunion it was. (Buddy lived with Danny for 8 months so I knew he would remember him and he sure did)
> 
> We had the most amazing time. Danny was 'host extraordinaire' and filled two days with lots of fun. It was wonderful to meet Jane, Rudy, Katie and Ollie. (I'm starting a new thread in the morning with pics and details)


Ahhh we guessed then 
It must have been so much fun all getting together, bet you had a fantastic time! Can't wait to see your new thread tomorrow with pics


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

NewfieMom said:


> I hadn't known that you got Buddy via Danny! This bit of information above sent me back to the beginning of the thread to learn more. I knew Danny rescued dogs; how wonderful that he was a part of Buddy's life and yours! Now I can't wait to read about a possible reunion...and which dogs and people were present at it!
> 
> NewfieMom


Thank you NewfieMom. It truly is a wonderful story and amazing how the whole thing came together. Danny and I often talk about how the stars aligned to bring Buddy to me at such a difficult time when Andy had just been diagnosed and I was so full of despair after losing my Echo. Buddy is the most precious, sweetest little guy. I'm so lucky to have him


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

*Laura* said:


> Thank you NewfieMom. It truly is a wonderful story and amazing how the whole thing came together. Danny and I often talk about how the stars aligned to bring Buddy to me at such a difficult time when Andy had just been diagnosed and I was so full of despair after losing my Echo. Buddy is the most precious, sweetest little guy. I'm so lucky to have him


What a great story, Laura. Sometimes it seems that the universe (or God, if you wish) acts to bring special people and animals together. I am glad that you feel so blessed to have Buddy, and of course he is blessed to have you! I am now trying to follow what you post in Danny's thread, too. I am glad, finally, to "meet" you. You are a special lady with with a lovely heart.

Big hugs,
NewfieMom


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Aw, I am glad Buddy got to visit with Danny again. Did he remember him?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I totally agree, Buddy is the most precious, sweetest guy!
(off topic....but I thought of you last night while eating a pile of wild asparagus  )


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> I totally agree, Buddy is the most precious, sweetest guy!
> (off topic....but I thought of you last night while eating a pile of wild asparagus  )


(Haha....That's funny - and I thought of YOU also (with great envy) when I checked my ...hmmmm.... asparagus patch yesterday. It's a very sorry little patch. I have 4 asparagus sprouts shooting up LOL)


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't understand the asparagus allusions, but if the two of you are sharing them, they must be about something nice. :wave:

NewfieMom


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I added some videos to the new "Shala & Buddy's Road Trip PART 2" thread 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/chit-chat/290185-shala-buddys-road-trip-part-2-a.html 

It was SO GREAT seeing my Dogson again, as it was seeing you again, Laura, and meeting Sweet Girl and Shala. I had a BLAST!!  

Super great skin & fur people


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Laura*

Laura and Danny:

So glad that you all got together and kisses to Buddy and Rudy!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so glad you took Buddy to see Danny again, will have to find that thread and read about your great adventures.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Just stopping by to say hi, hoping you are all ok, hugs sent from the swishy crew xxx


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

^ 
Same from me  Have a great weekend!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Ya, time for an update with loads of pictures!!! The masses demand it!!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi to you and Buddy  hope you're okay. Sammy sends hugs too!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi from us too, hoping you are all well!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I hope we get some pics and updates soon. No telling how long this crowd will remain somewhat in control


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi!!! Thanks for your messages  . I've been MIA lately. I've been so busy with new grandbaby and work. 

Buddy is doing great. He's as cute and sweet as ever. We've been enjoying our summer so far. He and GF Shala were swimming together last weekend. It was lots of fun

We're heading camping again in a few weeks so he'll love that and I'll have some new camping pics!!!. ....Sending BIG hugs from Buddy and I.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Great to hear you are all ok. It's so cute that Buddy and Shala are such good friends. Sending hugs from me and Barnaby x.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

swishywagga said:


> Great to hear you are all ok. It's so cute that Buddy and Shala are such good friends. Sending hugs from me and Barnaby x.


 Big hugs back at you and Barnaby  I hope he's feeling better


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Just thought I'd check in on you and handsome Buddy. Hope that you're both well and that you've had a good Summer


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

HolDaisy said:


> Just thought I'd check in on you and handsome Buddy. Hope that you're both well and that you've had a good Summer


Me too, looking forward to hearing all about what lovely adventures you have been on!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Buddy*

Hi!! Just checking in on you and Buddy!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi Buddy, my Dogson. I love you!! :wave:


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi. Things have been crazy and we've missed you. My little sweetie turned 4 years old this month. Crazy how fast time has gone by since I adopted Buddy from his wonderful Dogfather Danny Borgers when he was about 16 months old. Danny and I often talk about how special that time was and what a leap of faith we both took as strangers to meet half way in Lima, Ohio. My little boy is the sweetest and I'm still constantly on dognap patrol LOL   ...Everyone who meets him wants him. He's so special

It's time for some pictures. (These are from our summer camping trip so we're abit late)



This is where I like to dry off....in the dirt


But my Mom likes me to dry off here better 



Here I am swimming with friends who visited me every day





This was our campsite on the water. I got to swim all day. It was great







Resting up after a busy day


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

What a great set of pictures  He is livin' the life!!

It was SO nice to see my little dogson this year. He certainly is a special boy. So sweet, gentle, and kind to everyone and everything. I'm so happy he's having the amazing life he has with you


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Laura the pictures are just so lovely, am so glad that you had a great trip. Buddy is an absolute treasure, please give him a special hug from me and Mr B x


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Enjoyed the pictures, what a great summer you and Buddy have had.

Buddy's such a handsome boy, I can see why so many people want him. 

Nice seeing pictures of him again, I've missed seeing him.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Beautiful photos


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Beautiful photos of a very special little boy. I'm so glad that he is having such a brilliant life with you, it was definitely meant to be that Danny saved him and met you


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I finally tracked down your thread!! 

Beautiful pictures of your sweet boy! He IS livin' the life! I just got the added pleasure of spending the day with Laura and Buddy - our two pups are the best of friends. They are SO sweet together! Buddy is the sweetest soul.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Buddy is the kindest, sweetest boy you can imagine!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> Buddy is the kindest, sweetest boy you can imagine!


Amen !!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Buddy*

Laura

Buddy is just gorgeous! Love every picture-he looks so happy!
Hard to believe he's four years old already!!
You, Danny and Buddy were MEANT to meet-nothing in God's world happens by accident.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Buddy is so sweet, those are lovely pictures of him.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Happy Gotcha Day, Buddy!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

*HAPPY GOTCHA DAY BUDDY!!
*
I am SO proud to be your Dogfather!! ​
This was Andy and Buddy during Buddy's sendoff party the day before we left for Lima, OH and his adoption 3 years ago. It was funny trying to get the picture. I'd call their names to get their attention and one or the other would jump off the couch, tail wagging, and come to me. LOL:










And another taken while we tried to get Katie to sit still for a picture. Impossible, because she HATES cameras!! LOL After several minutes Andy and Buddy sort of both got a look like "Oh boy, let us know when the diva is ready"


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> You, Danny and Buddy were MEANT to meet-nothing in God's world happens by accident.


You can say that again!!

I said a very heartfelt prayer the night I got Andy's lymphoma diagnosis that I could find Buddy a wonderful home. By the next day things were in motion. Prayer answered like *that* 

Buddy is living the most incredible life with his wonderful mom, Laura. He goes to work with her, camping, has 'sleepovers' with his fur cousins ... just the best life a dog could ever live. I LOVE YOU BUDDY!! I'm so proud to be your Dogfather. You're the best boy!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy Gotcha Day Buddy, we love you sweet boy!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

YES!!! Today is Buddy's Gotcha Day. Three years ago my daughters and I left in a snowstorm to drive to Lima, OH to meet Danny and pick up Buddy. (I'm writing three years and I can't quite believe it's been that long. wow) What a wonderful day that was to welcome our little cuddlebug into our home and make a special friend in Danny. Danny and I have often spoken about how magical that day was. I'm so lucky to have Buddy. He really is the sweetest, most wonderful pal.

(Dogfather Danny, you are the BEST dogfather EVER!!! I love the pictures of me with Andy. He was a good big brother...Love you always - from your dogson, Buddy   )


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Sorry I missed this yesterday. Happy Gotcha day to a very special boy. I can say that with confidence as I, too, have had the pleasure of meeting him, and it was truly a pleasure!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy Gotcha Day to you and Buddy!
He's adorable and a very special boy.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Happy gotcha day for yesterday Buddy! What a beautiful boy you are and I'm so glad Danny rescued you and found you a brilliant Mom  Those photos of Andy and Buddy are priceless!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> Sorry I missed this yesterday. Happy Gotcha day to a very special boy. I can say that with confidence as I, too, have had the pleasure of meeting him, and it was truly a pleasure!


Thank you so much Barb. He and Tito had a good time chillin' with all the youngsters running around LOL. It was such a fun day!! A VERY special memory



CAROLINA MOM said:


> Happy Gotcha Day to you and Buddy!
> He's adorable and a very special boy.


Aw. Thank you so much


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

HolDaisy said:


> Happy gotcha day for yesterday Buddy! What a beautiful boy you are and I'm so glad Danny rescued you and found you a brilliant Mom  Those photos of Andy and Buddy are priceless!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks Hollie... I'm so grateful Danny rescued Buddy too!! I love the photos of Andy and Buddy together. They are so special. I know when we visited Danny this last Spring that Buddy was running around the house looking for Andy. You could tell he knew where he was.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

dborgers said:


> *HAPPY GOTCHA DAY BUDDY!!
> *
> I am SO proud to be your Dogfather!! ​


And I am so grateful and proud to be your Dogson. Grateful forever!! You are the best Dogfather!!  Buddy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Buddy*



dborgers said:


> You can say that again!!
> 
> I said a very heartfelt prayer the night I got Andy's lymphoma diagnosis that I could find Buddy a wonderful home. By the next day things were in motion. Prayer answered like *that*
> 
> Buddy is living the most incredible life with his wonderful mom, Laura. He goes to work with her, camping, has 'sleepovers' with his fur cousins ... just the best life a dog could ever live. I LOVE YOU BUDDY!! I'm so proud to be your Dogfather. You're the best boy!


You did good, Danny! 
Your and Buddy's prayers were answered with Laura!:wave::wavey::wave:


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

THREE years?? Happy Gotcha Day, Bud!! Shala and I love you to pieces! And we can't wait til you come for a sleepover again soon!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Sweet Girl,

What a beautiful picture


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

How is the Murphy lookalike, Buddy doing? Having fun in the snow? Are you hibernating for the winter?


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

:wavey: to you and Buddy, hope you're okay.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Also stopping by to say Hi!:wavey:


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi!!! Thx. Buddy and I miss you. Things have been so crazy and I have lots of catching up to do. Buddy is great. He's not phased in the least by this crazy cold winter we're having. (Yes Danny, Nashville is a very distant memory LOL)

Our very sad news is that Buddy's cousin, our sweet Sadie (my daughter Sarah's choc lab) has been diagnosed with liver cancer. Our beautiful, sweet girl was operated on a couple of weeks ago to remove the mass but it was too large to remove. We are all devastated. (If you recall she was rescued right here thru GRF). I'll go find her thread and post more details. She's doing really well right now but we are so scared for what's ahead. She hasn't been given very long. Sarah is getting married in June so we're all hoping......
Here is the link for Sadie's thread:-
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/cancer-information-golden-retrievers/81721-our-sweet-sadie.html


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about Sadie  I've seen her on your photos and she's a beautiful girl. It must be really tough for you all, take it a day at a time and I hope that you all get to spend lots more precious time with her.

Glad to hear that Buddy is doing well and hope you're managing to stay warm in the cold winter you're having! Sammy sends you all hugs and a special one for lovely Sadie.


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Ahh Laura, so sad to hear about Sadie. That's so hard to deal with. Your poor daughter. Will definitely be thinking of you guys. Glad to hear from you and that you and Buddy are doing okay.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Laura I am so pleased that gorgeous Buddy is doing so well. I will keep beautiful Sadie in my thoughts and prayers x


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sadie*



swishywagga said:


> Laura I am so pleased that gorgeous Buddy is doing so well. I will keep beautiful Sadie in my thoughts and prayers x


Praying for Sadie.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

You've been missed Miss Laura. Very glad to hear you and Buddy are doing well. 
Congrats on your daughter's wedding.

So very sorry to hear about Sadie, my thoughts and prayers to you all.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Thank you all so much for your kind words about Sadie girl. I'll keep you updated. 

Buddy and I are INSIDE today. Wow it is COLD out!! Stay warm everyone living within this Arctic blast.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for the update, I am glad Buddy and you are braving the cold. 
I am sorry about Sadie, I will keep her in my thoughts and wish her so much more time with you all.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

*Laura* said:


> Our very sad news is that Buddy's cousin, our sweet Sadie (my daughter Sarah's choc lab) has been diagnosed with liver cancer. Our beautiful, sweet girl was operated on a couple of weeks ago to remove the mass but it was too large to remove. We are all devastated.


I cannot tell you how sorry I am. There really are no words. I had a Lab and loved him like my child. My heart goes out to you.

NewfieMom


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

NewfieMom said:


> I cannot tell you how sorry I am. There really are no words. I had a Lab and loved him like my child. My heart goes out to you.
> 
> NewfieMom


Thank you NewfieMom. i know you're aware that I adopted my Buddy from Danny right here through GRF. Sadie was also adopted through this forum as well. My older daughter is a longtime member and my younger daughter adopted Sadie after a special member rescued Sades from the streets in Michigan. We're very grateful to this forum and the many wonderful members who care so much about our fur-friends


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

*Laura* said:


> Thank you NewfieMom. i know you're aware that I adopted my Buddy from Danny right here through GRF. Sadie was also adopted through this forum as well. My older daughter is a longtime member and my younger daughter adopted Sadie after a special member rescued Sades from the streets in Michigan. We're very grateful to this forum and the many wonderful members who care so much about our fur-friends


I did, of course, know Buddy's story and I followed the story of your trip through the United States, stopping and visiting with old friends and doggie relatives everywhere. I did not know that your daughters were members of the forum; did not know until today about the upcoming marriage of one of your daughters (to whom I wish great joy); and did not know that Sadie was adopted through this forum.

I have not been here long enough to learn a lot of important family history. But I know that you are a well loved member who has done a great deal for dogs. I know that the best people on this forum love you. Anyone in your family is bound to be a wonderful human being. I look forward to learning more about your daughters over time.

Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

How's Sadie doing? I'm not sure if there's a thread about her or not, so apologies if I've missed it.
Hope that Buddy is doing well too and having lots of fun? A flat coated was runner up at Crufts this year and it reminded me of your beautiful boy


----------



## The life of Piper (Feb 24, 2015)

All the pics are adorable!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

HolDaisy said:


> How's Sadie doing? I'm not sure if there's a thread about her or not, so apologies if I've missed it.
> Hope that Buddy is doing well too and having lots of fun? A flat coated was runner up at Crufts this year and it reminded me of your beautiful boy


Hollie, here is the link for Sadie's thread :-

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/cancer-information-golden-retrievers/81721-our-sweet-sadie.html


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks for the link! I'll pop over to the thread now.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

swishywagga said:


> Hollie, here is the link for Sadie's thread :-
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/cancer-information-golden-retrievers/81721-our-sweet-sadie.html


Thanks Swishy . I just updated Sadie's thread. 

Buddy had all his fur-cousins over for a sleepover last week. I'll have to ask Dogfather Danny if he can post a video for me (crazy I've never figured out how yet). You'll see how good Sadie looks. And you'll see why we are all in denial about this thing


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

*Laura* said:


> Thanks Swishy . I just updated Sadie's thread.
> 
> Buddy had all his fur-cousins over for a sleepover last week. I'll have to ask Dogfather Danny if he can post a video for me (crazy I've never figured out how yet). You'll see how good Sadie looks. And you'll see why we are all in denial about this thing


You're very welcome Laura, prayers and positive thoughts sent over to beautiful Sadie. Look forward to seeing the video of Buddy and his family!.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Laura asked me to post this really cute video of Sadie and her fur cousins Buddy, Bailey, and Burgandy playing in the snow. 

Looks like they're having a LOT of fun!!!  So happy Sadie continues having fun and feeling well


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Thank you Danny for posting that vid. It's so funny when Sadie does her face plant into the snow. She's was definately enjoying the day. Silly girl . .....and of course there's Buddy in the background doing his tennis ball dance. Bay and Burgie were enjoying the snow also. I love love love my dog gang


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

What a beautiful video, they're all so happy!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Really enjoyed the video, fun watching them having fun in the snow. 
Wonderful to see Sadie girl is doing so well. 
Prayers you have many days to come with this sweet girl.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

LOVED what Sadie did in the snow, what you called a "face plant". I have never seen a dog do that before and I have owned a Golden, a Lab, and a Newfie. The closest I have seen is when my Newfie sticks his head into his water bowl. He doesn't usually do that, but at times, perhaps in the summer, he sticks his *entire *head into the bowl. Just the way Sadie stuck hers into the snow. Fascinating and winsome and wonderful. Thank you so much for sharing. And I thank Danny for his technical assistance!

Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Beautiful video of your gorgeous pups!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Loved the face plant, Laura  Buddy has the best footwork. He could give any pro soccer player a run for his money in the ball handling department!!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Came back to read what Danny had written. Watched the video twice more. I just love the way the four dogs enjoy the snow together. They are blessed. You are blessed, too. Thank God for the bond between humans and animals!

Big hugs,
NewfieMom


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Wishing you, Buddy and the rest of your family a lovely easter

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm sorry for not keeping up with you for a while. Wishing you and Buddy the very best!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

HolDaisy said:


> Wishing you, Buddy and the rest of your family a lovely easter
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks Hollie. I hope you had a nice Easter as well.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

MercyMom said:


> I'm sorry for not keeping up with you for a while. Wishing you and Buddy the very best!


It's so nice to hear from you Mercy Mom. I hope all is going well. Please give Mercy a big hug from me and Buddy


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

*Laura* said:


> It's so nice to hear from you Mercy Mom. I hope all is going well. Please give Mercy a big hug from me and Buddy


Yes. I will. You seem like such a nice person. I wish I could meet you.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

MercyMom, Laura is a jewel of a person. Nicest person you could ever meet


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

One reason why I am saying this is because I will be coming up to Toronto the first week of May. Sorry, I will not have Mercy with me since we are flying in. Perhaps we may decide to come again and drive it, depending upon how much we fall in love with the place. We will be in downtown on May 4th, 5th and 6th and on May 7th, we will have a rental car to drive to other parts of the area. We were thinking of going to St. Jacobs 1 1/2 hours away and then stop at other parts of outer Toronto on the way back to downtown. I can see you are down the shore a couple of towns over. I would love it if we could meet somehow while we are there. Maybe we can coordinate via PM. I would love to meet you and Buddy.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Hey, *MercyMom*, ask *Laura* if the snow has stopped yet! Maybe you should be packing your snowshoes for the May trip! (Or maybe that is only true farther east where I keep hearing it is snowing from members who live in Maine and Canada's maritime provinces!)

Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

NewfieMom said:


> Hey, *MercyMom*, ask *Laura* if the snow has stopped yet! Maybe you should be packing your snowshoes for the May trip! (Or maybe that is only true farther east where I keep hearing it is snowing from members who live in Maine and Canada's maritime provinces!)
> 
> Deb
> (NewfieMom)


Oh man!:uhoh: It's got to be better by then though. I usually go south for my anniversary trips too.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Laura. You said you sent me a PM, but I didn't get it. I wrote you back. Can you write back and resend? Thanks!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Hope that beautiful Buddy is doing well and having lots of fun


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi all and thanks so much for your note Hollie. We are doing really well. Buddy is still my wonderful amazing special boy. We've had quite the busy year,...Sarah's wedding and a move up north to the lake. Lots of changes. Buddy has adjusted to our new home amazingly well (despite the ongoing renovations . And I have fantastic news. Sarah and Craig have adopted the sweetest choc lab cross. His name is Indy and he is an absolute darling. He's heartworm positive so he's currently going through treatment. Sarah had a tough time after Sadie passed and Indy has put a smile back on her face. Buddy and Indy have become fast friends. .........I'm enjoying catching up on everyone's threads (and so sad about Barnaby)


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So glad to hear you are all well. Congratulations on the house move and to your latest addition. Indy is blessed to have found his way into your lovely family. Sounds like you're all going to be busy, Buddy will enjoy exploring his new surroundings and playmate. Big hugs sent you all, Nicky x


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So glad that you are all well and the new addition sounds adorable


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Congratulations on the move and the new furry kid  Yes, adding another furry family member brings the smiles and joy back without taking anything away from the beloved passed on fur kid. I am happy for your daughter!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

*Laura* said:


> I'm enjoying catching up on everyone's threads (and so sad about Barnaby)


I just saw the date on swishywagga's signature line after reading your posting, Laura. 

I did not know about your loss, swishywagga. I am very sorry.

Deb
(NewfieMom)
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great reading your update and all the exciting news. The move to the lake house sounds really wonderful. Congrats on Indy joining the family, hope to see some new pics of him and Buddy soon.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

:nchuck: HAPPY GOTCHA DAY BUDDY!!! :nchuck:

Four years ago today, I met *Laura* in Lima, OH and Buddy left for his new wonderful forever home in Canada.

What a blessed day that was. When Andy was diagnosed with lymphoma I knew I needed to find Buddy the perfect home, and I prayed really hard. Thanks to this forum, he ended up with the best family imaginable, and the life of a prince he so richly deserves. The angels had their hand in this. 

I love my Dogson!!! Happy Gotcha Day to Buddy. I love you, little man. You are the sweetest boy. 

Buddy and the late great Andy at Buddy's farewell party the night before we left:


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy Gotcha Day Beautiful Buddy!. Laura, I hope you and your family have a wonderful Christmas and an even better New Year, I think of you all often x


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Happy gotcha day Buddy, your story is one of my favourites on the forum!
That photo of Andy and Buddy is so special


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Laura and Buddy*

I know I'm late, Laura and Buddy, but happy gotcha day on Dec. 18th!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Katie and Rudy*

Danny: Keep us posted on sweet Katie and Happy Birthday to Rudy!!

Great picture of Andy and Buddy!!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Thank you for your kind words. It's hard to imagine it's been 4 years since I packed up my daughters and drove to meet Danny in Lima, Ohio. What an adventure that was and it was one of the best things I've ever done. I've had the companionship of the sweetest dog ever and have a very special friend, Danny.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Belated Happy Gotcha Day to you and Buddy.

Merry Christmas to you and your family.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Happy belated Gotcha Day, Buddy and I hope you all had a great Christmas.
I remember the video Danny posted of where he found Buddy. I have driven passed there many times - not recently though. 
Wishing you all a happy and healthy 2016.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Buddy*

Happy Belated Gotcha Day and Merry Christmas to you and Buddy!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Happy Belated Gotcha Day and Merry Christmas to you and your family, Buddy!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Hope you had a good Christmas and best wishes for the new year to you and your family and handsome Buddy


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi Dogson!! I love you


----------

